# Full Livery Prices around London?



## Tinks81 (1 June 2011)

how much do you all pay for Full Livery ??

(as in turn out, muck out, feed, hay, vet/farrier holding NO excercise)

good P&R fencing

floodlit big school that doesnt flood

good 24 security with alarm 

lots of grass all year round

someone available to ride/lunge at extra cost 

??


----------



## ihatework (1 June 2011)

I'm Thames Valley.
We call what you describe as part livery and I pay £114 per week + an extra £6 pw in winter for additional shavings.


----------



## arizonahoney (1 June 2011)

Full livery does tend to include exercise...and grooming / tack cleaning - that generally costs around £700 a month.

Part livery can be anywhere between £350 and £600 a month in my experience.


----------



## MissMincePie&Brandy (1 June 2011)

7-day Part Livery around here is around £120 to £140+ a week, depending on the yards facilities, etc.  That would include everything except supplements and excercise, but most yards could exercise the horse on request for extra. 

Full livery would include your horse being exercised every day.


----------



## Tinks81 (1 June 2011)

guys im not asking for the difference between full and part livery here i just want to know what people pay for the above so everything 7 days but no exercise, wormers or supplements with good facilities


----------



## ihatework (1 June 2011)

Tinks81 said:



			guys im not asking for the difference between full and part livery here i just want to know what people pay for the above so everything 7 days but no exercise, wormers or supplements with good facilities
		
Click to expand...

Well excuse us for bothering to respond ....
Why not just grit your teeth and say thanks? We have all given you the info you wanted


----------



## Tinks81 (1 June 2011)

ihatework said:



			Well excuse us for bothering to respond ....
Why not just grit your teeth and say thanks? We have all given you the info you wanted
		
Click to expand...

sorry wasnt actually aimed at you!!


----------



## zoon (1 June 2011)

I pay £135 per week for what you've described, but I'm a bit further out in North Kent


----------



## Suziq77 (1 June 2011)

I pay £410 a month for what you describe (but incl wormers) just over the border in Kent as part livery.  Exercise can be arranged at extra cost.


----------



## Tinks81 (1 June 2011)

thank you i am actually in kent but inside M25 

gosh 2 completely different prices from £95 - £135 x


----------



## Worried1 (1 June 2011)

My full livery as Zoon says is £135 - this includes, up to 3 feeds a day, ad lib hay, full daily groom, bridle cleaned everytime you ride and saddle weekly. 
We have good turnout but in very 

wet weather we use a turnout pen. 
We also have a Waxed surface which is floodlight plus we have a Solariam, washing machine plus wc, tea, coffee, alarmed tack room and perimeter intruder system.
I know i am quite expensive but we provide a bespoke service so feel that we can justify it.


----------



## zoon (1 June 2011)

Prices do vary - there is 1 yard near me that is 75 per week, but has no school and not entirely sure I'd trust them with my horse! 

Quite a lot of yards will have similar facilities and similar prices (most round here seem to be £120 per week), but with full livery one of the main things I wanted was peace of mind, after all the reason you choose full livery is because you can't always be there to care for your pride and joy. 

I work, have a 1 year old son and have 2 youngsters at home so sometimes cannot get to the yard for 3 or 4 days at a time and I don't want to be worrying if something was done the way I like it to be done or even if it was done at all!  

I looked at lots of yards before choosing to spend a little more per week for peace of mind - I trust my yard 110% and the good facilities are a bonus. Plus all the horses were very happy and chilled when I went to view the yard - always a good sign.

Saying that, they are not the most expensive - there is a large yard down the road who charge £140 per week.

I'd ring round all the yards with the facilities you need and go and see them as you don't know what it's really like until you are there nosing at the beds in the stables, looking if the horses are happy and settled and talking to the staff.


----------



## Tinks81 (1 June 2011)

Worried1 said:



			My full livery as Zoon says is £135 - this includes, up to 3 feeds a day, ad lib hay, full daily groom, bridle cleaned everytime you ride and saddle weekly. 
We have good turnout but in very 

wet weather we use a turnout pen. 
We also have a Waxed surface which is floodlight plus we have a Solariam, washing machine plus wc, tea, coffee, alarmed tack room and perimeter intruder system.
I know i am quite expensive but we provide a bespoke service so feel that we can justify it.
		
Click to expand...

see apart from the extra feed tack cleaned, groomed daily and the solarium i wold say we have everything else and i am £40 a week cheaper and closer to london - im not saying your expensive but just trying to work out what i should put my livery up by as everyone else seems a lot more more money and actually most places dont have the facilities we have x


----------



## SO1 (1 June 2011)

in herts/south bucks is it around £450 upwards depending on if you are on a professional competition yard or not.


----------



## j1ffy (1 June 2011)

I'm in Berkshire and £95 would be extremely cheap for part livery (i.e. everything except exercise and tack cleaning) here.  E.g.:

http://www.cullinghood.co.uk/livery.html
http://pelionstud.co.uk/livery
http://caneendstud.weebly.com/tariffs.html

And the one that really takes the biscuit (although the facilities look fab!):
http://www.farleyequestrian.co.uk/livery/index.html

Note that none of these even have an indoor school!


----------



## Tinks81 (2 June 2011)

SO1 said:



			in herts/south bucks is it around £450 upwards depending on if you are on a professional competition yard or not.
		
Click to expand...

brilliant thank you this helps a lot xx


----------



## Tinks81 (2 June 2011)

j1ffy said:



			I'm in Berkshire and £95 would be extremely cheap for part livery (i.e. everything except exercise and tack cleaning) here.  E.g.:

http://www.cullinghood.co.uk/livery.html
http://pelionstud.co.uk/livery
http://caneendstud.weebly.com/tariffs.html

And the one that really takes the biscuit (although the facilities look fab!):
http://www.farleyequestrian.co.uk/livery/index.html

Note that none of these even have an indoor school!
		
Click to expand...

jeeze does that last one have liveries that is a tad expensive x


----------



## vam (2 June 2011)

A friend of mine is stabled in Epsom right on the downs and pays £500 a month for indoor & outdoor school, fab turnout, ad lib hay and shavings and all you discribed above. Im starting to think she has got a good deal!


----------



## poorchickens (2 June 2011)

I'm in Essex and pay £520 a month for full livery (no exercise.) BD trainer on site for lessons / schooling / lunging / general help which I need at all times!


----------



## Suziq77 (2 June 2011)

Hmm and there was me replying because I thought you were looking for somewhere to place your horse - not for marketing purposes!  When I was looking for livery for my horse I compiled a spreadsheet which summarised about 20 yards in the Greater London/Kent border area which made for very interesting reading - it doesn't take that long to go on google and do the same.  

The places with fab facilities aren't necessarily the most expensive - i've got an indoor school, outdoor school, off road hacking, free parking for my horsebox and one of the lowest monthly costs quoted on here.  All of the other liveries are really friendly and I know my horse is treated as if she was the YO's own, there's none of the bitchiness i have seen on other yards.  If our prices ever were put up I know our YO would discuss this with us beforehand.


----------



## FMM (2 June 2011)

Most people will base their livery cost on the expenditure - i.e. staff, cost of hay straw, insurance, maintenance etc.  I cannot believe you are being serious in randomly increasing your livery fees because you feel the need to be the same as everyone else!

If you do your sums, work out what your charges should be based on your costs and then add some profit to pay yourself and you have your weekly cost.  Please don't stick your finger in the air and pick a number - that doesn't reflect well on you or your establishment at all.


----------



## Tinks81 (2 June 2011)

Suziq77 said:



			Hmm and there was me replying because I thought you were looking for somewhere to place your horse - not for marketing purposes!  When I was looking for livery for my horse I compiled a spreadsheet which summarised about 20 yards in the Greater London/Kent border area which made for very interesting reading - it doesn't take that long to go on google and do the same.  

The places with fab facilities aren't necessarily the most expensive - i've got an indoor school, outdoor school, off road hacking, free parking for my horsebox and one of the lowest monthly costs quoted on here.  All of the other liveries are really friendly and I know my horse is treated as if she was the YO's own, there's none of the bitchiness i have seen on other yards.  If our prices ever were put up I know our YO would discuss this with us beforehand.
		
Click to expand...

gosh i wouldnt like to be paying full livery for my 7 !! 

The problem is everyone in the area is around the 110 - 130 mark with less facilities than me - i dont like charging too much as i like to make it affordable for people and have nice people instead of the snotty ones with loads of money !! 

Im lucky as we own our yard meaning I dont have to pay rent which helps me keep the costs down for my liveries but with the price of Hay etc going through the roof and the fact i think my livery is only £95 a month i am way on the cheap side - I havent put my prices up for about 2-3 years now


----------



## arizonahoney (2 June 2011)

What FHM said... 

Also...have a look at this, dear heart


----------



## Tinks81 (2 June 2011)

FMM said:



			Most people will base their livery cost on the expenditure - i.e. staff, cost of hay straw, insurance, maintenance etc.  I cannot believe you are being serious in randomly increasing your livery fees because you feel the need to be the same as everyone else!

If you do your sums, work out what your charges should be based on your costs and then add some profit to pay yourself and you have your weekly cost.  Please don't stick your finger in the air and pick a number - that doesn't reflect well on you or your establishment at all.
		
Click to expand...

I am putting this up as the hay/bedding/electric/inurance etc has all gone up but as i explained in my other post as we own it we dont pay rent meaning a lot of the money we get on stable rent has been going on the extra we spend out on the above 

And why should i not charge a little more and still be cheaper than everyone else in the area it is at the end of the day a business 

I have a complete spreadsheet that works out everything but i am currently only charging people £3.00 a bale of hay which i think it has slightly gone up dont you ??


----------



## Tinks81 (2 June 2011)

arizonahoney said:



			What FHM said... 

Also...have a look at this, dear heart 

Click to expand...

sorry why are you sending this to me?? I think i am experienced enough to know what types of livery are thanks ! 

and why dont you ask before jumping down my throat about why im putting my livery up - do any of you actually run yards??


----------



## Luci07 (2 June 2011)

Fair enough if you are trying to get a view on costs for yourself. I will just say that Kent seems to be a lot cheaper than Surrey as a good friend of mine has just moved herself and her horse down there. I really like my yard and think we are fairly priced for our facilities and care but my friend is also another Miss fussy knickers (aren't we all!) and found a good selection of comparable yards for quite a bit less than Surrey!


----------



## arizonahoney (2 June 2011)

Tinks81 said:



			sorry why are you sending this to me?? I think i am experienced enough to know what types of livery are thanks ! 

and why dont you ask before jumping down my throat about why im putting my livery up - do any of you actually run yards??
		
Click to expand...

You do seem to be confusing part livery with full livery. Prices are different. No biggie. 

But if you want to put your prices up, go ahead... You may find you price some of your existing clients out or you may find that you gain some new ones, who make assumptions based on your charges. Good luck whatever you decide to do.


----------



## Tinks81 (2 June 2011)

Luci07 said:



			Fair enough if you are trying to get a view on costs for yourself. I will just say that Kent seems to be a lot cheaper than Surrey as a good friend of mine has just moved herself and her horse down there. I really like my yard and think we are fairly priced for our facilities and care but my friend is also another Miss fussy knickers (aren't we all!) and found a good selection of comparable yards for quite a bit less than Surrey!
		
Click to expand...

wow really I wouldnt of thought that thanks !! 

I have researched my area and found out all the local prices plus facilities etc i was just generally asking - its amazing at the difference in prices i just want to make sure that what i think is fair is still a good price - as i said i like having nice people and dont want to make it too expensive for people but on the other hand have to cover the increases that we have had over the last couple of years


----------



## Tinks81 (2 June 2011)

arizonahoney said:



			You do seem to be confusing part livery with full livery. Prices are different. No biggie. 

But if you want to put your prices up, go ahead... You may find you price some of your existing clients out or you may find that you gain some new ones, who make assumptions based on your charges. Good luck whatever you decide to do.
		
Click to expand...

no im really not I have always called it full livery and part livery would consist of 5 days and you do the weekends - with exercise that would be competition/schooling livery !! 

anyway at the end of the day does it really matter what its called it is the service i provide and this is specified when people enquire about the yard!! 

OMG do you think if i put my prices up by £10 a week people will leave ???


----------



## arizonahoney (2 June 2011)

Tinks81 said:



			no im really not I have always called it full livery and part livery would consist of 5 days and you do the weekends - with exercise that would be competition/schooling livery !!
		
Click to expand...

Not in Surrey...maybe in Kent! Anyhooooo...



Tinks81 said:



			OMG do you think if i put my prices up by £10 a week people will leave ???
		
Click to expand...

Well, you should know your clients, right? What other calls do they have on their financial resources, are their jobs secure, are they expecting babies, that sort of thing...


----------



## MissMincePie&Brandy (2 June 2011)

Tinks81 said:



			jeeze does that last one have liveries that is a tad expensive x
		
Click to expand...

This one's even more expensive, but is apparantly "the poshest livery yard" in Hertfordshire  http://www.netherwyldeequestrian.com/fees.html


----------



## FMM (2 June 2011)

Tinks81 said:



			I am putting this up as the hay/bedding/electric/inurance etc has all gone up but as i explained in my other post as we own it we dont pay rent meaning a lot of the money we get on stable rent has been going on the extra we spend out on the above 

And why should i not charge a little more and still be cheaper than everyone else in the area it is at the end of the day a business 

I have a complete spreadsheet that works out everything but i am currently only charging people £3.00 a bale of hay which i think it has slightly gone up dont you ??
		
Click to expand...

But you will have more maintenance costs compared with people who are only renting - so the costs probably balance out.

And yes - we do have our own yard with full liveries.


----------



## Tinks81 (2 June 2011)

FMM said:



			But you will have more maintenance costs compared with people who are only renting - so the costs probably balance out.

And yes - we do have our own yard with full liveries.
		
Click to expand...

but what i was trying to explain is that i am not just plucking a price out of thin air and thinking ooooh i think ill charge more now for no reason !! 

actually i am very lucky my dad does all the maintenance work beign retired and he is very good at it


----------



## Tinks81 (2 June 2011)

arizonahoney said:



			Not in Surrey...maybe in Kent! Anyhooooo...


Well, you should know your clients, right? What other calls do they have on their financial resources, are their jobs secure, are they expecting babies, that sort of thing...
		
Click to expand...

gosh well there is so much to think about isnt there i mean you are just amazing at this i bet you run your yard much better than me !!!!


----------



## animal (2 June 2011)

Chill...


----------



## arizonahoney (2 June 2011)

I don't run a yard - and frankly am quite glad of that! - but I know a fair bit about pricing strategy and market research...


----------



## MissMincePie&Brandy (2 June 2011)

animal said:



			Chill...
		
Click to expand...

hehe I know! I don't think I'd want to be on her yard, even if it does have 'marvelous' facilities


----------



## SO1 (2 June 2011)

So the livery you offer does not include hay then if you are charging people £3 a bale? If the costs of buying in hay has gone up then you should think about putting the price of the hay up - our hay went up by £1 per bale. 

I think that this why a lot of the other full livery yards might be more expensive as they normally include hay and feed and the prices may vary dependent on the quality of feed supplied too - full livery on some yards might be also offering hayledge included and the more expensive competition mixes/feeds.

Some yards will also offer individual turnout, changing rugs, picking out hooves etc as part of the deal other will add them as extras. sometimes things seem more expensive for the same service but it is not always the case you could be paying more for qualified staff etc.

I do think if you put up your prices by £44 a month on the basis that other yards are charging more rather than on increased actual costs your liveries may get annoyed and take their business elsewhere even if they can afford to pay it on principle, perhaps a gradual increase every year in line with inflation would be better than no increase for years and then a big hike.





Tinks81 said:



			I am putting this up as the hay/bedding/electric/inurance etc has all gone up but as i explained in my other post as we own it we dont pay rent meaning a lot of the money we get on stable rent has been going on the extra we spend out on the above 

And why should i not charge a little more and still be cheaper than everyone else in the area it is at the end of the day a business 

I have a complete spreadsheet that works out everything but i am currently only charging people £3.00 a bale of hay which i think it has slightly gone up dont you ??
		
Click to expand...


----------



## FMM (2 June 2011)

For example, our full livery includes:

daily grooming, trimming, show preparation including clipping, bathing and plaiting, daily schooling/ exercise, mucking out a couple of times a day, feeding, late night rug changing (10pm), all feed, bedding, hay, haylege, outdoor school which is rolled daily, use of tack and gadgets, daily tack cleaning, log cabin with table, tea, coffee, microwave, fridge etc, use of lorries and staff for competitions (contribution to fuel for use of lorries), groom whilst at show, individual turnout in fields, full care if the horse is ill - giving injections, bandaging, leg wraps etc ... the list goes on and on.  Only costs that will be an extra are for insurance, vet, shoeing.

The horses are treated as though we own all of them and the owner has as much or as little to do with them as they want/have time for i.e. if they only come up once a month, the horse is fully looked after in their absence.

Some full livery comes nowhere near the above with many items being looked at as extras.


----------



## criso (2 June 2011)

Round here North London, South Herts between 450 and almost 1000 with 500 - 600 being average(google netherwylde for seriously upmarket livery).
However very few have an indoor school and some restrict turnout to morning or afternoon slots and even close it down when fields get muddy.


----------



## ihatework (2 June 2011)

To be honest I don't think the naming of livery really matters that much as long as the horse owner knows what services are/aren't included in the price they pay. The example FMM gives I would class as competition/production livery rather than full livery, but like I say pretty irrelevant in the grand scheme of things.

OP - if you feel your running costs have gone up and this in turn will require an increase in rates to keep both your business viable and still competitive against other comparable yards then that is up to you to implement.

What I would suggest is perhaps a quick yard meeting, just to let people know face to face why costs are going up. I would also suggest a gradual rise if possible - perhaps give 1 month notice to raise by £5 per week and at the same time notify this will increase a further £5 on 1st Jan 2012? This would still take you to £105 a week, which for london commuter belt is still reasonable and if your current liveries are happy with the service you provide I'm sure they will find the money somehow.


----------



## Tinks81 (2 June 2011)

SO1 said:



			So the livery you offer does not include hay then if you are charging people £3 a bale? If the costs of buying in hay has gone up then you should think about putting the price of the hay up - our hay went up by £1 per bale. 

I think that this why a lot of the other full livery yards might be more expensive as they normally include hay and feed and the prices may vary dependent on the quality of feed supplied too - full livery on some yards might be also offering hayledge included and the more expensive competition mixes/feeds.

Some yards will also offer individual turnout, changing rugs, picking out hooves etc as part of the deal other will add them as extras. sometimes things seem more expensive for the same service but it is not always the case you could be paying more for qualified staff etc.

I do think if you put up your prices by £44 a month on the basis that other yards are charging more rather than on increased actual costs your liveries may get annoyed and take their business elsewhere even if they can afford to pay it on principle, perhaps a gradual increase every year in line with inflation would be better than no increase for years and then a big hike.
		
Click to expand...

no everything is included but i work out the hay pricing in the livery on £3 a bale - normal horse eats say 3-4 bales a week (they are out in the field all day from 8.30 - 6) 

so what i am trying to say is that hay is now £7 a bale - so that is why i am increasing the price for that especially as it is amazing quality hay that they get ad lib (to a certain extent as i found someone feeding their horse 30lbs of hay the other winter)


----------



## Tinks81 (2 June 2011)

criso said:



			Round here North London, South Herts between 450 and almost 1000 with 500 - 600 being average(google netherwylde for seriously upmarket livery).
However very few have an indoor school and some restrict turnout to morning or afternoon slots and even close it down when fields get muddy.
		
Click to expand...

am so glad i never have to restrict turnout and we dont ever get mud !!


----------



## Tinks81 (2 June 2011)

ihatework said:



			To be honest I don't think the naming of livery really matters that much as long as the horse owner knows what services are/aren't included in the price they pay. The example FMM gives I would class as competition/production livery rather than full livery, but like I say pretty irrelevant in the grand scheme of things.

OP - if you feel your running costs have gone up and this in turn will require an increase in rates to keep both your business viable and still competitive against other comparable yards then that is up to you to implement.

What I would suggest is perhaps a quick yard meeting, just to let people know face to face why costs are going up. I would also suggest a gradual rise if possible - perhaps give 1 month notice to raise by £5 per week and at the same time notify this will increase a further £5 on 1st Jan 2012? This would still take you to £105 a week, which for london commuter belt is still reasonable and if your current liveries are happy with the service you provide I'm sure they will find the money somehow.
		
Click to expand...

that is a very good idea thank you - i was going to give everyone 2 months notice anyway !!


----------



## criso (2 June 2011)

Tinks81 said:



			am so glad i never have to restrict turnout and we dont ever get mud !!
		
Click to expand...

If you're in the basin that is on london clay it's hard to avoid and some places are overstocked just because the premium on land in that area is so great. 

So some yards restrict because the fields are trashed, some do because they don't want to spoil the look of the fields and some have enough land but don't put a premium on turnout and tell people their horses don't like to go out.  Went to view one yard where the yard manager said "I don't understand why people want to turn out, I never put my showjumpers out". Needless to say we politely thanked her and carried on looking.


----------



## Tinks81 (2 June 2011)

criso said:



			If you're in the basin that is on london clay it's hard to avoid and some places are overstocked just because the premium on land in that area is so great. 

So some yards restrict because the fields are trashed, some do because they don't want to spoil the look of the fields and some have enough land but don't put a premium on turnout and tell people their horses don't like to go out.  Went to view one yard where the yard manager said "I don't understand why people want to turn out, I never put my showjumpers out". Needless to say we politely thanked her and carried on looking.
		
Click to expand...

nooo my showjumpers (and they are very good ones) go out everyday all day !! i only make one go out on his own as he is very playful and i cant risk him being injured!! 

we are really lucky to be on the top of a hill so all our winter fields are up the top them summer ones downt he bottom - i also have a very clever father that dug out the gateways when we first got it xx


----------



## zoon (2 June 2011)

What I think you need to look at is are your liveries willing to pay the increased price for the service you provide?  Facilities may be great, but as I said it is the quality of care that people will pay a premium for.  

If you have a high turnover of liveries or constant vancancies that tells you something and maybe your price should stay the same or the level of care be improved.  If you have long term liveries who are happy and a waiting list then certainly consider increasing it to cover your costs - if you're not then that is just bad business


----------

